# vinyl player for sound system ?



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

As per tittle really, anyone got one and what are the recommendations? 

Looking at getting one to add to my sound system as I fancy getting a few vinyls. I've got a denon 1910 amp and wharefdale speakers, would ideally be mahogany or black in design to match everything else

What do they generally use as a connection on the modern day ones ? 

Also what's the best place to get vinyls from ? 

Thanks


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I use a Numark Belt-driven turntable. Done me well over the last 5/6years. Have it paired to a Marantz amp using the phono input.

Cant help you with vinyl shops in Plymouth, but generally eBay and Amazon are good places for Vinyl. Kind of depends on what you are after.

Fortunately for me my Dad has been collecting for the best part of 40years and amassed around 20-30 thousand vinyls, so its never been hard to go an nick some off him when I pay a visit! Having said that, it has restricted the size of my own collection...siting at about 50 odd.

My are mostly folk/alternative. All started with my love of Bob Dylan....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Technics 1210's are what I use (for mixing obviously).

I've also got a Dual CS505 somewhere.

Check out a black one of those 2nd hand on the bay of e.

Classic vintage turntable's which sound excellent with the right cartridge set up and will easily suit your needs.

Vinyl will never die.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

All good turntables have an aux (red and white) plug in the back for connecting to an amp or hifi. Some modern ones also have a USB port for connecting to a computer so you can transfer your vinyl to mp3 as a backup or to be used anywhere. It all comes down to budget and what you want from it. A cheaper model will suffer with lower sound quality and (especially belt drive units) something called cogging which is small variations in the platter speed cause pitch variations. Brands like Technics, Stanton, Vestax and Numark have been the choice for DJs for years with technics making some pretty good "hifi" spec models without adjustable pitch control - purely for listening to records. Technics stopped producing turntables completely a few years ago which made existing stock values increase. However they have recently (spetember 2015) announced they are going to bring back a modern updated version of their classic 1200 turntable. This means you should be able to get an older unit for a good price. What is your budget?

As for records there are two ways to go about it. Find a local record store. Most if not all big cities will have at least one and the experience is the best part of it. Flipping through racks of vinyl not only allows you to get all nostalgic but you could also find music you never thought of buying. Also try online vinyl stores like www.htfr.com. Ebay is a good call if you know what you are looking for.

I would make sure when buying a turntable you get one with replaceable cartridges as when the needles go blunt you wont have to bin the unit.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Expensive but if I was in the market I would be going for this
http://elpj.com/


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd steer clear of anything with built in USB you want to go for an all analogue signal path for the best vinyl experience. I've got an old pro ject turntable which is great. I don't know the amp if it hasn't got a phono input you will need a pre amp. Richer sounds are great for advice on stuff like this if you have a local branch if not the Internet will tell all


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Over 30 yrs old and still rocking a little corner in my garage. My dad was going to throw it out a few years back so I found a home for it.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Rega Planar 3 - rock solid turntable - not heard much better with a decent stylus.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Cheers folks will have a good hunt around :thumb:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

+1 on the Rega. Really noticeable difference in sound quality.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Get a bang&olufsen and be done with


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Over 30 yrs old and still rocking a little corner in my garage. My dad was going to throw it out a few years back so I found a home for it.


That's the one Lloyd:thumb:

I see you have a Nad 3020 underneath, got one myself.

Legendary amp.


----------

